# New Jeeps



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

Any one have one of the newer Wranglers with the 3.8 V6? How do you like the vehicle and engine? How is the mileage?

Thank you,

Joel B.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I believe thats the same motor as in the Liberty, and those have been around for a while without any major issues. I test drive a new JK a while ago just for ****s and giggles, and it doesnt have the torque that the 4.0 has and doesnt seem to have the low end power either. Overall I was not impressed by the JK at all. I will keep my 4.0 TJ thank you very much.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

I dunno, ive enjoyed my jk thus far. Depends on the person I guess. Some like em, some dont *shrugs* Mine has plenty of getup and go where needed....


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey I was there.


----------



## TubedYota (Nov 13, 2008)

So many ideas running through my head for that JK


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

tuna;635761 said:


> Hey I was there.


LOL What a fun time. I remember seeing your jeep, as I was looking at jerry can setups  Also think I saw that jeep yesterday heading from danvers to peabody (if still running the bikini top with soft doors), and the same jeep parked off of 62 near the aggi....

I babied my JK for first few weeks, then said F it time to have fun. Got some new rubi wheels and tires, suspension and stripped all carpet out of the interior. Yeah people think im nuts, but hey, my Jeep ill enjoy it how I please . JK's are quite veraitile on road, off road, and gun range  Hell I just finally just got the doors back on a couple weks ago


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

redtjx;629854 said:


> I believe thats the same motor as in the Liberty, and those have been around for a while without any major issues. I test drive a new JK a while ago just for ****s and giggles, and it doesnt have the torque that the 4.0 has and doesnt seem to have the low end power either. Overall I was not impressed by the JK at all. I will keep my 4.0 TJ thank you very much.


Nope KJ's had the 3.7 liter motor in them.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Bought my wife a 08 Sahara with the 6speed manual and 3.23 gears. After 15000km not one issue other than I haven had time to remove the hardtop to remove the softop from the back. Overall I must say Jeep did thier homework on this one. Did I mention the 20 miles/gal average on the truck. In my cj 7 I'm lucky to get 7miles/gal.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

sorta wish i had the 3.23's for the gas milage, but love my 4:10's for offroading so... and still get about 16-18 mpg


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Embalmer;635813 said:


> LOL What a fun time. I remember seeing your jeep, as I was looking at jerry can setups  Also think I saw that jeep yesterday heading from danvers to peabody (if still running the bikini top with soft doors), and the same jeep parked off of 62 near the aggi....
> 
> I babied my JK for first few weeks, then said F it time to have fun. Got some new rubi wheels and tires, suspension and stripped all carpet out of the interior. Yeah people think im nuts, but hey, my Jeep ill enjoy it how I please . JK's are quite veraitile on road, off road, and gun range  Hell I just finally just got the doors back on a couple weks ago


Yup I live right by the Aggi .It is at my friends house down the street in Danvers right now he is welding in some new floor pans for me.BTW I don`t think your nuts thats what Jeeps are made for.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

lol thought so, g/f always slaps me when I drive by cause i slow down and wish my jeep looked as good as yours does. Got a mean looking jeep.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

hahaha no kidding, those fairgrounds are in my Hometown, about 5 minutes from my house. Wish i had known a few Plowsite guys were gonna be there, I woulda taken a ride over - Nick


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Embalmer;639346 said:


> lol thought so, g/f always slaps me when I drive by cause i slow down and wish my jeep looked as good as yours does. Got a mean looking jeep.


Thanks bro,Take a look when you go by again I just bought an F250 with a 8' Fisher MM.


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

nickv13412;639358 said:


> hahaha no kidding, those fairgrounds are in my Hometown, about 5 minutes from my house. Wish i had known a few Plowsite guys were gonna be there, I woulda taken a ride over - Nick


will be there for it next year (if still have my jeep then)


----------

